# Need help picking a pump sprayer



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm in the process of building a DFW wand but realized that my current HDX Sprayer won't do as the hose is too small and I can't just upgrade the hose as the connection to the tank itself is also small. So now I'm shopping for a new 1 gallon pump sprayer. Pretty much all the sprayers in my local big box stores like Home Depot have small hoses. So I'm resorting to Amazon.ca as it seems that there are quite a few options there. The problem is none of the product listings state the hose diameter and it's hard to guess the size from the pics alone. I will list the ones I'm considering and I was wondering if anybody is familiar with any of them and can confirm the hose diameter. Apparently the swivel barb from SpraySmarter.com linked in the DFW wand thread is a 3/8" size. I'm also open to other suggestions.

The ff. sprayers vary in prices but all I'm really after is a sprayer that has the right sized hose so I can build the DFW wand. As such, I'd rather spend less if I can unless the really cheap options are of poor quality with regards to the pump or tank or whatever, aside from the spray wand itself as obviously that will be replaced.

1. Chapin Premier $75 CAD

This seems to be the same one that DFW has and obviously should work but it's pretty steep at $75 CAD ($55 USD on the US Amazon). Is this the standard price for this sprayer? Should I just pony up the cash seeing as the wand itself will be $100? It also comes with a brass wand, nozzle and trigger and it just feels painful to cut that off and replace it as that seems to be the cause of the higher price tag.



2. Chapin 16100 $25.74 CAD 
ETA: Asked Amazon and found out it's 3/8" OD.



3. Chapin 20000 $19.99 CAD
ETA: 3/8" OD



4. GardeniaPro (3L) $37.60 CAD

This one has a metal wand. I wonder what the thread sizes are and if it can replace the wand extension in the DFW Wand build.



5. Gardenia 1003 $43.85 CAD

This also has a metal wand. I wonder what the thread sizes are and if it can replace the wand extension in the DFW Wand build, although the only problem is it's straight.



6. Gardenia 5L $55.99 CAD
ETA: Asked Amazon and a customer answered it's estimated to be 1/2".



7. BE Agriease Plunger Pump Sprayer, 1.59-Gallon $41.99 CAD
ETA: Seller responded on Amazon: 13/64" inside and 21/64" outside diameter


8. Rainmaker Pump Sprayer, 1-Gallon $38.43 CAD


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

@llO0DQLE I have this one:

https://www.amazon.ca/Chapin-26021XP-Poly-2-Gallon-Sprayer/dp/B00295N5VK/ref=sr_1_2?crid=2B1FSAX7WKR3W&keywords=chapin+sprayer&qid=1557348139&s=gateway&sprefix=chapin%2Caps%2C202&sr=8-2

It comes with a nice fan nozzle that makes blanket spraying easy. The difference between this Chapin and the Scotts one I had is very significant. It's a nice sprayer for the price.

I have a 1000sqft that I blanket with it, I end up using 1.5 gallons of water if I'm going slow.

I don't know if you're planning on building the dfw_wand, but I'm pretty sure ALL of the sprayers you've listed do not come with a fan nozzle, and may not even be compatible with one you can find easily. The Chapin I linked above comes with 3 nozzles, a brass adjustable, a poly adjustable, and a fan tip. I only use the fan tip for my applications, but that's because I have only done blanket apps.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

cfinden said:


> @llO0DQLE I have this one:
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Chapin-26021XP-Poly-2-Gallon-Sprayer/dp/B00295N5VK/ref=sr_1_2?crid=2B1FSAX7WKR3W&keywords=chapin+sprayer&qid=1557348139&s=gateway&sprefix=chapin%2Caps%2C202&sr=8-2


Yeah I saw that one. But I'm looking for a 1 gallon as I have a 2 gallon one and it's too big. I just never use that much volume because of my lawn size and that I like to spray the front separately from the back. I already have a sprayer with a brass nozzle as well, not sure if that sprayer's brass nozzle is going to be much better but it's possible.



cfinden said:


> I don't know if you're planning on building the dfw_wand


The very first line from my OP :thumbup:



llO0DQLE said:


> I'm in the process of building a DFW wand


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

@llO0DQLE haha oops! I'm at work and I shouldn't be on TLF, didn't read thoroughly (or at all) sorry about that.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

cfinden said:


> @[email protected] haha oops! I'm at work and I shouldn't be on TLF, didn't read thoroughly (or at all) sorry about that.


Hahaha I'm guilty of this as well...


----------

